# How do I raise Appartamento boiler pressure? (New Pressurestat)



## Rakan (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello everyone

I got a new Rocket Appartamento and wanted to raise the boiler pressure, but found the pressure-stat is different.

It previously was one screw which clicks when turned, but now it's 2 screws filled with red wax.

I'm sure I would void the warranty, but I don't know how to operate this new Pressurestat, I'd like to raise it to 1.2 bar.
and I understand It's a HX machine and 1.0 bar is suitable.

Hope someone can help me on how to operator the pressurestat.


----------



## Rakan (Oct 5, 2020)

So I have improvised, and took off the red wax.

Turned the middle screw 90 degrees clockwise, and then I turned on the machine.

Boiler pressure was about 0.5 bar. Which means 90 degree turn = 0.5 bar change.

I put back the screw to the default orientation, and boiler pressure is back to default 1.0 bar, and as usual goes up 1.1 bar, then drop to 0.9 bar.

Now, to increase pressure, I turned the screw so little that you would think I have not even moved it to counterclockwise, but! Pressure increased to 1.1 bar

It goes 1.2 bar, then drops 1.0 bar, and so on.

Take Home Message.

- To increase Pressure, go counterclockwise, turn as little as nothing, it is so sensitive!

- Your warranty on the pressurestat is gone, probably on the entire machine as well.

- Do understand, 1.0 bar is the perfect pressure for brewing. It never exceeds grouphead temp of 96~98, a small flush will do the trick.

I hope someone find this useful, as there is no one who explained this in detail. Maybe it 's better, as there is really no need to increase pressure, but I do the Fan Method so I wanted quick temperature rebounds, and to have little bit of experiment. If it's not going as expected I'll go back to 1.0 bar, but we shall see.

Below is the pressurestat before, and after:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't touch the little screw...that's the "dead band" and you might break the stat.

View attachment prodotti_schemi-TY98.pdf


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Don't touch the little screw...that's the "dead band" and you might break the stat.
> 
> View attachment 49174


 I was going to ask what that was. Now I know. 👍


----------



## Rakan (Oct 5, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Don't touch the little screw...that's the "dead band" and you might break the stat.
> 
> View attachment 49174


 I was thinking what was that for, and just googled it, and now I understand. Never gonna touch it. Thank god I started with the middle screw not the other one lol

Thank you Mr. DavecUK.

Also thanks for the PDF specification of this pressurestat.


----------

